# Exo terra analogue thermometer and hygrometer



## imaginedragonites (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just bought my first reptile! A beautiful grey and orange crestie. He's still in the shop as I'm going away next week, but I purchased most of the equipment so I can set up before I bring my new baby home. I did a huge amount of research before even visiting the shop, and probably talked to the shop worker for about an hour before finally leaving with all my gecko stuff. 

I bought the exo terra gecko starter kit, which the man in the shop recommended, but after getting it home and opening it (out of excitement!) I became concerned about several things. First of all the hide it comes with has very sharp edges, can the crestie hurt itself on this? I've put it aside for now and may buy some more natural bark and rocks instead - I'm sure my gecko will appreciate these more.

My other concern is the temp. and humidity gauges. I set them up and it read about 22oC and 50% humidity. Seemed ok, it was quite warm. Checked a few hours later, no change. Checked before bed, still the same. Checked this morning, still the same! It is possible the conditions in the room are very stable - it's small and the window is shut - but it still doesn't seem quite right? I've never monitored a room's temperature before, so not sure if that's normal! Should I buy digital readers for temperature and humidity, or are these analogue ones ok? 

Thanks so much in advance for any advice you may have,
Amy


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Analogue dials are notoriously inaccurate, digital is the way to go, you can get them cheaper but this is what you want for a Thermometer,

Digital Thermometer | Pets At Home

not sure about hygrometers as I have not used them but i suspect the same.


----------



## imaginedragonites (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been reading reviews on amazon and whilst the thermometer seems fine, the exo terra hygrometer has way more terrible reviews than I would like. Does anyone use a different brand that is more reliable?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I use am exo terra digital hydrometer in with my boxie setup, I'm more than happy with it. I've use Exo terra thermometers as well as Komodo too and am more than happy with them both. 

Analogue is a complete and utter waste of time as is simply isn't accurate enough!


----------



## imaginedragonites (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Just installed digital hygrometer and thermometers, reading completely differently to the analogues. Feel much better, can't wait to add the finishing touch - the gecko!


----------

